# Basic 7x3x2 Enclosure Blueprints here



## Diablo (Dec 11, 2012)

So I started using google sketchup to design the cage I will be building for Yoshi sometime in the spring or early summer. I got the very basic design with the dimensions all down and figured I might as well share the design with you guys since I usually see people asking for help with enclosures. I have some notes I added to it that I want to incorporate in my own cage, I'm sure they will give some of you ideas to expand off of. I made the document editable so if someone with more experiences wants to build off of this you are more than welcome to, it would be nice if you share your edits though.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=9c0faefdddb9c24514229a288f293034

If the link doesn't work for some reason let me know. The picture it gives is really crappy and I'm not sure how to make it viewable in 3D without using google sketchup, so for now until I figure that out you need to download the program [its free] and the file to view it in 3D.

EDIT: Actually there is a button to view it in 3D, but it doesn't give the dimensions so again if you want to see those download the program here
http://www.sketchup.com/intl/en/
and then download the file in the other link and open it up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone use sketchup anymore..? I was hoping this would turn into a model that everyone could benefit from


----------

